
Quit your fucking Job – Why we need to rethink German Company Culture - newmetl
http://9elements.com/io/index.php/quit-your-fucking-job-why-we-need-to-rethink-german-company-culture/
======
hwstar
It's much worse over here in the US. Employers in the US have most people over
a barrel. Most employees put the shackles on themselves by running up too much
debt due to advertising and a materialistic culture.

A lot of people don't realise how powerful a position of strength is when
dealing with unreasonable employers. If your skills are in demand you are in a
position to quit (i.e. you have F.U. money), you can create a better work
environment by letting the employer know ahead of time that there are certain
things you won't tolerate. If they choose to sever the relationship because of
this (Shitty American employment-at-will practise), you can find a job
elsewhere, and they are stuck having to recruit a new person for the job.

